# Tonight's Dinner



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice lookin' dinner there cappy..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Dang Cappy, that looks great!  Where's smell o vision when you need it!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 19, 2005)

Gret looking thighs and shirmps, Gump!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Gret looking thighs and shirmps, Gump!



What is a shirmp?   8-[


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3vkim9hs]Gret looking thighs and shirmps, Gump!



What is a shirmp?   8-[[/quote:3vkim9hs]
I think this time instead of it being Greg's bad spelling, he was trying to get the vocal inflections of Bubba (from Forest Gump). :!: 

Either that.... or Greg's bad spelling.  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this time instead of it being Greg's bad spelling, he was trying to get the vocal inflections of Bubba (from Forest Gump). :!: 

Either that.... or Greg's bad spelling.  8-[[/quote:1e4e11yo]

Or you and Greg are drinking from the same bottle!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't wait to hear how things go this weekend!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:

I know...... fftop:


----------



## txpgapro (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm having RED SKINS!  And I don't mean potatoes! :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> I'm having RED SKINS!  And I don't mean potatoes! :grin:



 :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 19, 2005)

Captain Morgan nice looking dinner.

Missing Link.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice Cappy, surf & turf!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 20, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> What's on the thighs?
> 
> SH



I guess.... Head Country rub and Rev Marvins.
Do I win Cappy?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2005)

nope...shrimps were with honey and hot Rev. Marvins.

Thighs were marinaded in Paul Newman Italian, rubbed under the skin
with a homemade poultry rub, the grilled ala Bruces comp chicken technique.  The sauce was Cattleman's honey.  Tried it out with no
modification, and it was better than I thought, but needs more heat.


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 20, 2005)

Good looking crub. Cap!


----------

